# Endlessly peeing puppy



## senior chef (Aug 14, 2021)

I my other thread I described how I got that 5 week old puppy only 2 days ago.
Big problem.  He pee's incredibly often , maybe every 30 minutes or so.  I take him outside every 90 minutes or so. Even right after we come back inside, he sometimes pee's within 10 minutes. Honestly, I don't see myself spending all day with him outside. I don't wish to keep him in his new crate , nor do I want to lock him up in the bathroom all day long. Either seems cruel to me.
Thus far, I have been allowing him to have free roam in the living room and the kitchen. He seems happy being there with me. I don't have a yard, so I can't put him outside all day either.
I understand he has no idea that he should pee only when outside.
Right now, I am mopping up after him 15-20 times /day.
Anyone have any suggestions on how I can deal with this problem ? 
signed , STUMPED !


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2021)

pee-pads.





Stand there till he pees. Praise!
Once he really gets it, start moving the pad closer to the door.
He's still really a baby though.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 14, 2021)

I love your kind heart......in taking this 5 week old treasure.
The pee pad suggestion is a good one.
Please remember, at 5 weeks.......is so much to soon to have left mom.
Stick to a routine, which will help.
Praising is great as RadishRose said along with the pee pads.
Patience is key for your little one.
Have you named him yet.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 14, 2021)

Could be what you're feeding him, or could be a bladder problem. I urge you to call a major pet store chain, like Pet Smart (in America), where they'll give you free well-informed recommendations.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2021)

We still get the daily newspaper.  We always trained our pups to use the paper in the kitchen, and would confine them to that room unless supervised.  They need to be trained, by being watched and being corrected immediately, even in mid stream.  They should be picked up and quickly taken to the paper, or pads as Rose suggested.  Tell them calmly and firmly, Nooo, then when placing them on the paper say something like, 'you go here'.  You can leave a small area on the pad or paper with a bit of urine so they can smell where to go if needed.

We never used a crate, but we do have a back yard.  The pup went out early in the morning, immediately after waking.  After each meal.  And water was taken up over night, given again in morning.  That is a baby who should ideally still be with mom, they are too young at that age to have bladder control.....or to be too firmly corrected, honestly.  Sending a big hug for him from me, good luck!


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 14, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> pee-pads.
> 
> Stand there till he pees. Praise!
> Once he really gets it, start moving the pad closer to the door.
> He's still really a baby though.


Do pups that age usually pee that often, tho? 15-20x/day seems abnormal to me.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> pee-pads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter used them successfully when her dog had pups in February this year.

Penny keeping a eye on her family.  (Penny & pups are Maltese Shih Tzu) 

2 of the pups at 12 weeks old  before they went to their new homes
DD had her little dog  Penny desexed so no more pups
@RadishRose


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2021)

Hey @senior chef when do we get to see a photo of your new family member


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 14, 2021)

Very young yet with a very small bladder.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Have you named him yet.


Yes, I named him , "Indy".


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I my other thread I described how I got that 5 week old puppy only 2 days ago.
> Big problem.  He pee's incredibly often , maybe every 30 minutes or so.  I take him outside every 90 minutes or so. Even right after we come back inside, he sometimes pee's within 10 minutes. Honestly, I don't see myself spending all day with him outside. I don't wish to keep him in his new crate , nor do I want to lock him up in the bathroom all day long. Either seems cruel to me.
> Thus far, I have been allowing him to have free roam in the living room and the kitchen. He seems happy being there with me. I don't have a yard, so I can't put him outside all day either.
> I understand he has no idea that he should pee only when outside.
> ...


Puppy pen (not a crate), pee pads if you don’t want to take him out.  I never used pee pads cause then you are stuck with them. He is a BABY.  How often do human baby diapers have to be changed on a human baby?  every 15 to 30 minutes-babies pee and poop a lot.  Unfortunately human babies in developed countries can not be taken outside.  

In underdeveloped countries, human babies are often pant-less for a reason.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Do pups that age usually pee that often, tho? 15-20x/day seems abnormal to me.


Part of the problem is that he does not squat before peeing. It just looks like he is SITTING. Only when he moves do I then know he has peed. So, it is hard to interrupt  him mid-pee and then move him to paper or pee pad.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Do pups that age usually pee that often, tho? 15-20x/day seems abnormal to me.


Yes, but remember mom licks them thus drinking their pee so you don’t notice


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 15, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on how I can deal with this problem ?
> signed , STUMPED !


I agree with the pad suggestion, or just newspapers.  

Sounds pretty normal for such a young puppy, he will grow out of it in time, and likely be easily house trained.  You just have to live with this for a time, it will pass!


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Hey @senior chef when do we get to see a photo of your new family member


As a new member, I can not yet post photos.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> mom licks them thus drinking their pee


Probably not something you will want to try, LOL!  But Aneeda is right, this is normal.  Humans too, but harder to put puppies into diapers.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Probably not something you will want to try, LOL!  But Aneeda is right, this is normal.  Humans too, but harder to put puppies into diapers.


My daughter has her old dogs in diapers.  . The 15 year olds just can’t hold it anymore.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> My daughter used them successfully when her dog had pups in February this year.
> 
> Penny keeping a eye on her family.  (Penny & pups are Maltese Shih Tzu)
> 
> ...


How cute they are Kadee!


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

Some breeds are easier to train than others. Google your breed with that question...not that it will change anything but it might help forgive yourself when it takes longer than expected. 

Great suggestions above from members. Try giving him a treat after he pees outside. Be sure he loves the treat. I have a 5 year old Pom-a-Poo who wants to hold it until we go to the dog park, then when she smells other pee scents she goes multiple times right away. I don't always go to the dog park but they can always find scents outside somewhere...some places just take longer.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 15, 2021)

He’s way too young yet to have control of his bladder. He’s just like an infant, no real awareness of that need-to-pee urge. Same with poop but the digestive process is slower so it’s typically not as frequent.

If he has free access to water the more he drinks the more he pees which makes him want to drink more, and the cycle just perpetuates. He’s way too young yet for you to start putting water down for him on a schedule, but controlling when he drinks will help a bit with when he pees. Right now though if he were with his mama he would still be nursing/peeing pretty much round the clock so that’s what his body is telling him to do.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2021)

Long time since I've had a little puppy,  but I remember excitement made them pee all over the place.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Long time since I've had a little puppy,  but I remember excitement made them pee all over the place.


Especially when they laugh


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, but remember mom licks them thus drinking their pee so you don’t notice


So it makes sense to use the pee pads until the pup pees maybe 4 or 5 times a day and then start taking it outside every couple of hours.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

5 wks old is very young. He doesn't know what to do yet so just be patient with him. Use the pee pads as suggested and keep working on the outside thing. Anytime there's stimulation...playing...eating...sleeping...go potty time. His little bladder is just tiny right now so bear with him.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

I especially like the idea of a pen (not crate).  I check to see what I can find.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I especially like the idea of a pen (not crate).  I check to see what I can find.


Amazon, really good for around 40 dollars make sure to get on with a door


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes, puppy pen!! Cover the whole bottom with pads (or newspaper). Then watch to see where he potties. Slowly you will be able to remove pads and get down to just one pad at the spot where he goes potty.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

I remembered that I had a large roll of chicken wire.  I cut out a piece 12 foot long, folded in in half to give the "walls" some strength and made a big pen. 3.5 foot by 3.5 foot. After trying to escape for 30 minutes, and crying, 'Indy' gave up and went to sleep on his soft bed. As he grows I'll have to get or make something bigger. Pen is in the middle of the living room where he can see me and also see me in the kitchen. So, at least temporarily, PROBLEM SOLVED !
PS: took him for his 1st walk in public today. He will race after any pair of legs that happen to pass us by. I think he will quickly learn because when he reaches the end of the long leash, he is suddenly snapped back. Also, he does not care one tiny bit about being on a leash. He will walk for 10-12 feet and then he thrusts his forelegs out ahead of him and refuses to move for 5-6 minutes.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 15, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I my other thread I described how I got that 5 week old puppy only 2 days ago.
> Big problem.  He pee's incredibly often , maybe every 30 minutes or so.  I take him outside every 90 minutes or so. Even right after we come back inside, he sometimes pee's within 10 minutes. Honestly, I don't see myself spending all day with him outside. I don't wish to keep him in his new crate , nor do I want to lock him up in the bathroom all day long. Either seems cruel to me.
> Thus far, I have been allowing him to have free roam in the living room and the kitchen. He seems happy being there with me. I don't have a yard, so I can't put him outside all day either.
> I understand he has no idea that he should pee only when outside.
> ...


Your puppy is too young to have left his mother!


----------



## Della (Aug 15, 2021)

I used a net sided play pen made for babies for my puppies and covered the whole bottom with papers, making a little nest out of an old towel in one corner for sleeping.  My puppies have both been dachshunds, notoriously hard to train, so I just accepted that I'd have to completely clean out that play pen a few times a day and she would only be out of it to play either outside or in a room, like the kitchen,  where accidents wouldn't matter too much.  Most of the time she would be on my lap or up under my chin and at least she never peed on me.  Puppies like to be cuddled a lot and I'm just the person for that job.

I would tell you how long it took for my dogs to be entirely trained so that we didn't come home to surprises, but I don't want to discourage you.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

mrstime said:


> Your puppy is too young to have left his mother!


Yes, at least 8  people have said that already. I get it. BUT, I have accepted the puppy and I can't/won't return him. That would be too rude.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 15, 2021)

Shaking my head, since your baby was too young to leave it's mama, perhaps it is too young to be potty trained.

BTW it was very rude of the seller or gifter to give you a too young puppy.


----------



## Della (Aug 15, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Yes, at least 8  people have said that already. I get it. BUT, I have accepted the puppy and I can't/won't return him. That would be too rude.


Besides, some of us have already virtually bonded.
I'm going to sit right here and wait for the pictures.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2021)

From what I understand, it would be wise to refrain from taking puppies to areas where other dogs are/have been - until he gets his shots and is dewormed. Just going from memory from when daughter's Corgi was a wee pup.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Pee Pads, slowly move them closer and closer to the door.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I remembered that I had a large roll of chicken wire.  I cut out a piece 12 foot long, folded in in half to give the "walls" some strength and made a big pen. 3.5 foot by 3.5 foot. After trying to escape for 30 minutes, and crying, 'Indy' gave up and went to sleep on his soft bed. As he grows I'll have to get or make something bigger. Pen is in the middle of the living room where he can see me and also see me in the kitchen. So, at least temporarily, PROBLEM SOLVED !
> PS: took him for his 1st walk in public today. He will race after any pair of legs that happen to pass us by. I think he will quickly learn because when he reaches the end of the long leash, he is suddenly snapped back. Also, he does not care one tiny bit about being on a leash. He will walk for 10-12 feet and then he thrusts his forelegs out ahead of him and refuses to move for 5-6 minutes.


The leash activity is normal behavior for a dog, but he’s too young to be walked outside and he has no shots, and even if he had a first shot, he’s too young to be walked outside


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The leash activity is normal behavior for a dog, but he’s too young to be walked outside and he has no shots, and even if he had a first shot, he’s too young to be walked outside


Truly ?  I had no idea.  Well, to give him some exercise, I'll walk him up and down the long walkway outside my apartment. He will follow me, running between my legs, PROVIDED he is NOT on a leash. Perhaps I'll try using a string. 
PS: He is eating like a horse. 10 minutes later he drops, mid-stride, sound asleep as if knocked in the head. Currently he is putting on 1.5 ounces /day. : )


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

Della said:


> I'm going to sit right here and wait for the pictures.


Too new to post any photos .


----------



## Kadee (Aug 15, 2021)

DD got her puppy pen on Amazon I think it was about the $45 Aussie .
She bought  it as soon as the pups started moving around as she couldn’t even go to the toilet without the 5 pups and their mum sitting at the door waiting for her to come out.
and it kept the mess in one place when it was breakfast / dinner time .
She never left them in the cage for long only overnight and meal times


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> DD got her puppy pen on Amazon I think it was about the $45 Aussie .
> She bought  it as soon as the pups started moving around as she couldn’t even go to the toilet without the 5 pups and their mum sitting at the door waiting for her to come out.
> and it kept the mess in one place when it was breakfast / dinner time .
> She never left them in the cage for long only overnight and meal times


Indys favorite two spots are underneath my recliner (dark and cave like) AND sleeping on a pile of my dirty laundry on the laundry room floor. I imagine it's my personal smell that he likes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Indys favorite two spots are underneath my recliner (dark and cave like) AND sleeping on a pile of my dirty laundry on the laundry room floor. I imagine it's my personal smell that he likes.


Underneath the recliner is not a good place for the puppy.  There are things to chew under there and he will chew.  Once being under there becomes a habit it will be a hard habit to break.  A crate is necessary.  A crate is a safe place.  underneath the recliner is not safe.

You need to think ahead.  Will underneath the recliner be a good place at 3 months?  At 6 months?  
Have you owed a pup before?


----------



## MickaC (Aug 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Do pups that age usually pee that often, tho? 15-20x/day seems abnormal to me.


One drop of pee is enough to qualify......


----------



## MickaC (Aug 15, 2021)

@senior chef      Love the name you chose for your little one   " Indys "


----------



## Kadee (Aug 15, 2021)

Can’t wait to see Indy I have a picture in my mind of what he looks like


----------



## Tom 86 (Aug 15, 2021)

We never got a puppy that young.  Most only let them go after 8 weeks.   We got a beagle male pup at 8 weeks from a relative.  We also had other dogs in the house.  So he learned real fast that when the other dogs went out in the huge back fenced-in yard to go he did the same thing. I don't think he had over 2 accidents a week in the house.  

Take the dog to the vet.  It also might have a UTI infection.  The vet can give you loads of information also.  As they see infant dogs whose mother got killed & the vet will tell the owner how to care for a very young infant dog.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I my other thread I described how I got that 5 week old puppy only 2 days ago.
> Big problem.  He pee's incredibly often , maybe every 30 minutes or so.  I take him outside every 90 minutes or so. Even right after we come back inside, he sometimes pee's within 10 minutes. Honestly, I don't see myself spending all day with him outside. I don't wish to keep him in his new crate , nor do I want to lock him up in the bathroom all day long. Either seems cruel to me.
> Thus far, I have been allowing him to have free roam in the living room and the kitchen. He seems happy being there with me. I don't have a yard, so I can't put him outside all day either.
> I understand he has no idea that he should pee only when outside.
> ...



Please take this 5-week old puppy to a VET and get him checked out and get your questions answered by an expert.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 16, 2021)

@senior chef try this I found online it worked for us


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I remembered that I had a large roll of chicken wire.  I cut out a piece 12 foot long, folded in in half to give the "walls" some strength and made a big pen. 3.5 foot by 3.5 foot. After trying to escape for 30 minutes, and crying, 'Indy' gave up and went to sleep on his soft bed. As he grows I'll have to get or make something bigger. Pen is in the middle of the living room where he can see me and also see me in the kitchen. So, at least temporarily, PROBLEM SOLVED !
> PS: took him for his 1st walk in public today. He will race after any pair of legs that happen to pass us by. I think he will quickly learn because when he reaches the end of the long leash, he is suddenly snapped back. Also, he does not care one tiny bit about being on a leash. He will walk for 10-12 feet and then he thrusts his forelegs out ahead of him and refuses to move for 5-6 minutes.



A puppy should not be going out on walks until he has the proper vaccinations to make it safe for him.  If he picks up parvo, it will likely kill  him.  There are several dog diseases he should be vaccinated against before he's out in public.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Is there a reason why you have not taken this baby to the vet?

He needs deworming, shots, a physical exam, and proper doggie equipment which means a crate not a spot under your recliner, a puppy pen not a chicken wire affair that he can get tangled up in, and age appropriate food-at the very least.

Puppies, like babies, are very expensive and need a proper start in life to become decent adults.


----------

